# Obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD) -small time



## papervalue (31 Mar 2009)

I just noticed i do the odd ocd things- On online banking if my current account is an say €92.59 overdrawn i would post €7.41 to my credit card so the account would be an even number overdrawn say €100. I would do this on a weekly basis ie round the number to nearest round number such as 20,40,60 80,100. By this i know exactly what is in the account. 

Also do more common one, washing hands a lot, check lights out,etc

Just wondering do other people have ocd habits that are just odd?


----------



## Chocks away (31 Mar 2009)

Your peccadillo is indeed small my child. Good job you don't have eight or nine zeros in your account - that would make it big time . Seriously though, most people have  small touches of OCDs over various things. Even people who are very untidy are obsessively compulsed to be amid major clutter.


----------



## Graham_07 (31 Mar 2009)

CHeck the front door locked at night before going upstairs, then half way up, come down and check again even though know it's locked. Same when going out, could be in car & have to get out again to check front door. Might be better to just take the front door with me


----------



## baldyman27 (31 Mar 2009)

I have to have the volume display on the radio at an even number. I also wave at magpies.


----------



## MrMan (31 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I have to have the volume display on the radio at an even number. I also wave at magpies.


 and tv volume


----------



## Mel (31 Mar 2009)

MrMan said:


> and tv volume


 
Me too. Except for 5 - that's acceptable because it's half of 10..


----------



## PaddyW (31 Mar 2009)

Once I get started typing a sentence I can't stop typing it over and over again. Once I get started typing a sentence I can't stop typing it over and over again. Once I get started typing a sentence I can't stop typing it over and over again. Once I get started typing a sentence I can't stop typing it over and over again. Once I get started typing a sentence I can't stop typing it over and over again.

But's it's not too bad....


----------



## sandrat (31 Mar 2009)

I wave at magpies too, is that weird?


----------



## Smashbox (31 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> I wave at magpies too, is that weird?


 
Yes.


----------



## MrMan (31 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> I wave at magpies too, is that weird?


only when driving cause i'll feel foolish the day i don't and end up totalling my car. I think its the only superstition that i have.


----------



## Teatime (31 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> I wave at magpies too, is that weird?


 
Bigtime. I throw stones at magpies. And if I have the father's shotgun, I throw lead stones at magpies.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (31 Mar 2009)

I lock my car with the zapper then check the handle to make sure it's locked. Invariably, I wonder did I really lock it and go back to check!


----------



## sandrat (31 Mar 2009)

I only do it while driving too (wave at magpies I mean before the rude people start)


----------



## Caveat (31 Mar 2009)

The only thing I'm a bit OC about is showering & shaving - I always wash in a very particular way/sequence/direction/amount of times etc etc.

Is the magpie thing not just superstition though?  I'm not at all superstitious as it happens e.g. umbrellas up indoors, walking under ladders etc etc - no problem.


----------



## baldyman27 (31 Mar 2009)

Mel said:


> Me too. Except for 5 - that's acceptable because it's half of 10..


 
Yep and 25. When in a car with those whom I call friends, they always try to pee me off by turning the volume to an uneven number, so I steer it towards 25 then pretend I'm giving in while they get a good laugh and I relax on the inside. Who needs enemies?



sandrat said:


> I wave at magpies too, is that weird?


 
Not at all, though invariably when I see a single magpie, I wave to him and immediately another appears. Still haven't figured how to un-salute them.



Caveat said:


> I always wash in a very particular way/sequence/direction/amount of times etc etc.


 
I always wash from the (baldy) head down, but I regard this as logic rather than OCD.


----------



## Lex Foutish (31 Mar 2009)

PaddyW said:


> Once I get started typing a sentence I can't stop typing it over and over again. Once I get started typing a sentence I can't stop typing it over and over again. Once I get started typing a sentence I can't stop typing it over and over again. Once I get started typing a sentence I can't stop typing it over and over again. Once I get started typing a sentence I can't stop typing it over and over again.
> 
> But's it's not too bad....


 
Great post, Paddy. Fortunately, I have no such problems.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Mar 2009)

I'm seeing six different psychiatrists for my compulsive comparison shopping problem.


----------



## Caveat (31 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I always wash from the (baldy) head down, but I regard this as logic rather than OCD.



Ah yes but note I said "*very* particular..."  

Believe me, from my (also baldy) head down is only the tip of the iceberg as regards my whole 'routine'


----------



## sandrat (31 Mar 2009)

ice berg? is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## Caveat (31 Mar 2009)

I prefer 'titanic' meself


----------



## baldyman27 (31 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> I prefer 'titanic' meself


 
Loads of hype, big fanfare, lots of people interested, goes down halfway through its first performance never to rise again titanic?

You left yourself open to that.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Mar 2009)

Absolutely obsessed about the way that bed is made.  Can't sleep if pillows are facing wrong way .... very, very sad.  Probably need a lot of therapy.

Can't stand creased money and drive myself mad straightening out notes.    Even have full blown argument with myself about doing this but can't resist.  Only short of taking out the iron.  Absolutely love new notes and loads of them  

See I told ya very sad


----------



## Graham_07 (31 Mar 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Can't stand creased money and drive myself mad straightening out notes.


 
Always keep notes in wallet same way up, larger to rear, smaller to front ( not that with 2 in college that's usually no notes at all only loose change  )


----------



## woodbine (31 Mar 2009)

i CANNOT go to sleep without knowing exactly what time it is before i finally close my eyes. if you took away my clock i'd probably not go to sleep at all.i also check the alarm on my clock and my phone a few times before i go to sleep.

i always have to stop and think about which cup/mug i'm going to use for my tea or coffee. some are only suitable for tea, some for coffee only.

some absoluyely cannot be used in the morning or last thing at night. 

sometimes it takes me so long to decide that i get annoyed.

if i'm nervous (doesn't happen much now but in my teens and twenties especially) I keep repetaing the word "seventeen" over and over in my head. 

if a picture comes onto the tv of e.g. a group of people/cars, i have to count them.it's ok if i don't get to count them all, as long as i try.

on my route to work there are a few particular things that i just have to look at, even if it's just a really quick glance.

i think most people are a little like this, even if they don't realise it.


----------



## baldyman27 (31 Mar 2009)

woodbine said:


> i CANNOT go to sleep without knowing exactly what time it is before i finally close my eyes. if you took away my clock i'd probably not go to sleep at all.i also check the alarm on my clock and my phone a few times before i go to sleep.
> 
> i always have to stop and think about which cup/mug i'm going to use for my tea or coffee. some are only suitable for tea, some for coffee only.
> 
> ...


 
Eh, have a look at the thread title. Note *small time*!


----------



## Cahir (1 Apr 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Always keep notes in wallet same way up, larger to rear, smaller to front ( not that with 2 in college that's usually no notes at all only loose change  )



Is that not normal?  I do that too - I thought everyone did?


----------



## Caveat (1 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> You left yourself open to that.


 
 Indeed. 

D'oh!


----------



## Vanilla (1 Apr 2009)

Have to say reading this thread is making me worried. It would appear that my toddler is displaying classic and severe symptoms of this OCD. For example, she must have the 'right' glass for her milk. She must have toast cut in exactly the right way every time. Brown bread is preferable to all other types of food as long as the crust is cut off and it is perfectly even. She will only wear leggings. She must have the right bowl with pasta and if any 'black things' ( aka pepper) are detected third world war breaks out. If something happens in the wrong sequence or any of the aforementioned are done incorrectly a meltdown ensues. These are just a few examples of the unwritten rules of her existance.

Do you think I should seek specialist advice?


----------



## woodbine (1 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Have to say reading this thread is making me worried. It would appear that my toddler is displaying classic and severe symptoms of this OCD. For example, she must have the 'right' glass for her milk. She must have toast cut in exactly the right way every time. Brown bread is preferable to all other types of food as long as the crust is cut off and it is perfectly even. She will only wear leggings. She must have the right bowl with pasta and if any 'black things' ( aka pepper) are detected third world war breaks out. If something happens in the wrong sequence or any of the aforementioned are done incorrectly a meltdown ensues. These are just a few examples of the unwritten rules of her existance.
> 
> Do you think I should seek specialist advice?


 

don't be silly. it's perfectly normal behaviour. obviously...


----------



## Mel (1 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Absolutely obsessed about the way that bed is made. Can't sleep if pillows are facing wrong way .... very, very sad. Probably need a lot of therapy.


 
The tag on the duvet has to be at the bottom left corner of the bed. The fact that's it's hidden under the cover is irrelevant...


----------



## Brianne (1 Apr 2009)

Vanilla , all children have obsessive comp tendencies. Reading some of the posts would cause a bit of concern. It is a horrible complaint, the real OCD, and is very difficult to treat. Thought to be rooted in anxiety and need to control environment so as to reduce anxiety. Had a colleague who had to give up medicine as was convinced would get AIDS from blood and touching people and would do anything to avoid patients!! Very sad!!
Sorry for being serious !!


----------



## Mel (2 Apr 2009)

If anyone is genuinely concerned, there is a pfizer anti-depressant that is also prescribed for OCD, and that, combined with Cognitive Behavioural Therapy is the recommended treatment.


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

That drug is mostly for bad OCD.. panic attacks and stuff like that. I really don't think its relevent in someone who just checks and rechecks things.


----------



## Mel (2 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> That drug is mostly for bad OCD.. panic attacks and stuff like that. I really don't think its relevent in someone who just checks and rechecks things.


 
Which is why I said 'genuinely concerned'. 
A GP/ consultant would obviously have to diagnose. 
Just letting people know it's not something that has to be tolerated if it's actually making life difficult.


----------



## baldyman27 (2 Apr 2009)

My sister'sboyfriend has fairly bad OCD, won't go into details obviously, and it has proven to be a major part of their relationship, even causing a break up at one stage. Problem seems to be actually accepting that the person has OCD before you can actually do anything about it.


----------



## Gordanus (4 Apr 2009)

I've never heard of a superstition regarding waving at magpies.  Just the one for sorrow one.  Why wave? Is it a country thing?


----------



## Elphaba (4 Apr 2009)

I cannot bear teapots pointing at me. I find a spout pointing anywhere near me to be very unnerving.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (4 Apr 2009)

Apparently (according to a colleague) I'm weird because I never take the newspaper/mag from the top of the pile. I always go for at least the second one down.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Apr 2009)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Apparently (according to a colleague) I'm weird because I never take the newspaper/mag from the top of the pile. I always go for at least the second one down.



Is it a habit formed because when buying a newspaper/magazine most people would do this because invariably the supplements are missing and everyone rejects that copy?


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Is it a habit formed because when buying a newspaper/magazine most people would do this because invariably the supplements are missing and everyone rejects that copy?


 
You just beat me to that post. I do the very same every Sunday morning for that very reason.


----------



## Mel (4 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Is it a habit formed because when buying a newspaper/magazine most people would do this because invariably the supplements are missing and everyone rejects that copy?


 
I do that too, with magazines especially. But it's because if people are browsing they'll usually take the one from the front, and I'd prefer a clean copy that loads of people hadn't handled already.....


----------



## Bubbly Scot (4 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Is it a habit formed because when buying a newspaper/magazine most people would do this because invariably the supplements are missing and everyone rejects that copy?



Yup! that's how it started, years ago. I'm the "newspaper" person at work, one of my jobs is to keep the display stocked and tidy and I am VERY meticulous about it.

However, I still go for the second copy when I pick up something to read on my teabreak.....and I put it back on top..which is probably another reason for Mel to go for the second one down!


----------



## rmelly (4 Apr 2009)

Gordanus said:


> I've never heard of a superstition regarding waving at magpies. Just the one for sorrow one. Why wave? Is it a country thing?


 
I thought tugging your forelock and saying 'I tug my forelock at thee' cancelled out the sorrow of seeing one?


----------



## liaconn (5 Apr 2009)

I don't like the patterns on my mother's mugs so have to drink from a cup when I'm in her house.

I also can't leave the house for work until my annual bus ticket is safely in my hand. Having it in my bag is not good enough.

In the morning I have to have coffee made on water and milk boiled in a saucepan together. But can't stand this at any other time of the day.


----------



## Caveat (6 Apr 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I cannot bear teapots pointing at me. I find a spout pointing anywhere near me to be very unnerving.


 

I'm sorry, but this is just funny!


----------



## Berlin (6 Apr 2009)

I have CDO. Its a bit like OCD, but with the letters in the correct order, the way they should be.


----------



## baldyman27 (6 Apr 2009)

Gordanus said:


> I've never heard of a superstition regarding waving at magpies. Just the one for sorrow one. Why wave? Is it a country thing?


 
Don't know, I know a lot of peoplpe who do it. Would only apply to one magpie which is why its annoying when a second one appears just as you're waving at the first.



Elphaba said:


> I cannot bear teapots pointing at me. I find a spout pointing anywhere near me to be very unnerving.


 
That's funny, no offence.



Bubbly Scot said:


> Apparently (according to a colleague) I'm weird because I never take the newspaper/mag from the top of the pile. I always go for at least the second one down.


 
I always do that too. My reasoning is that you always have the people who read the paper in the shop. They just stand there in the way of everyone having a leaf through before replacing the paper back on top. So if I'm buying a paper for full price, I want a new one, not a used one.


----------



## Determined (6 Apr 2009)

I can't handle seeing crisp packets opened upside down. Have been known to sellotape them up and then opened "correctly


----------



## Mel (7 Apr 2009)

Determined said:


> I can't handle seeing crisp packets opened upside down. Have been known to sellotape them up and then opened "correctly


 
Sounds familiar to me 
I realised this morning that I hate making my coffee using a spoon with a plastic handle. I'll use a large spoon if no plain metal teaspoon is available. As for the ritual around actually making it... I won't even go there!


----------



## TarfHead (7 Apr 2009)

Gordanus said:


> I've never heard of a superstition regarding waving at magpies. Just the one for sorrow one. Why wave? Is it a country thing?


 
My understanding of that one is that you are greeting the lone magpie and asking it to extend the greeting to it's mate, i.e. you're assuming that there are two magpies, not just one on it's own.

cos that would be ..


----------



## baldyman27 (7 Apr 2009)

rmelly said:


> I thought tugging your forelock and saying 'I tug my forelock at thee' cancelled out the sorrow of seeing one?


 
Could you kindly explain how I am supposed to achieve that??


----------



## Holtend82 (7 Apr 2009)

If im driving or watching tv the volume has to be on an even number, i feel weird and keep staring at the tv or radio if its not. I also have a weird thing about towels. i always have to fold hand towels after i use them, it just look wrong having they simply draped across a towel hanger !!
is that weird ?


----------



## Nedtastic (7 Apr 2009)

I can't bear mixing milk. If I am having cereal or tea and I don't think there is enough milk left in the carton to service my needs, I'll open a new one and use that instead.


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Apr 2009)

Berlin said:


> I have CDO. Its a bit like OCD, but with the letters in the correct order, the way they should be.


 
This sounds a bit like the dyslexic agnostic insomniac who lay awake all night wondering if there was a dog.


----------



## UptheDeise (9 Apr 2009)

I use to suffer from OCD in my late teens. I was usually the last up to bed so before I'd go up I would check that both the back and front doors were locked, all windows closed, all plugs pulled out, cooker turned off and fireguard up against fire even if it wasn't lit. After about 15 minutes lying in bed I would go back down and check everything again. I used to do this several times and it was head recking and quite distressing. How did I overcome it? I would check everything once, head up to bed and refused to go back down. After about two weeks it passed.

Now I'm not one bit superstitious and deliberately break the rules as a form of protest I guess.

As for the magpies, you're meant to salute them. What was that poem I learned when I was young? Oh yeah:

One for luck
Two for joy
Three for a girl
Four for a boy
Five for silver
Six for gold
and Seven for a secret that will be never told.


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

UptheDeise said:


> As for the magpies, you're meant to salute them. What was that poem I learned when I was young? Oh yeah:
> 
> *One for luck*
> Two for joy
> ...


 
Please tell me that its '_One for sorrow'_ otherwise I've waved away a lot of luck through the years!


----------



## Vanilla (9 Apr 2009)

Fear not, oh bald one. Modesty aside I consider myself something of an expert on magpies and the folklore and superstitions surrounding them. Consequently I am able to authoritively confirm that the correct rhyme is, in fact,:

One for sorrow,
Two for joy,
Three for a wedding,
Four to die,
Five for silver,
Six for gold,
Seven for a story never to be told.


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Fear not, oh bald one. Modesty aside I consider myself something of an expert on magpies and the folklore and superstitions surrounding them. Consequently I am able to authoritively confirm that the correct rhyme is, in fact,:
> 
> One for sorrow,
> Two for joy,
> ...


 
That's the one I learned when I was young also. 

Vanilla, just a thought. If you were going in the door of a church to attend a wedding and you saw 4 magpies, what should you expect?????


----------



## UptheDeise (9 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Please tell me that its '_One for sorrow'_ otherwise I've waved away a lot of luck through the years!


 
Your right it's one for sorrow..

Also

Eight for a wish 
Nine for a kiss 
Ten for a time of joyous bliss.


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Fear not, oh bald one. Modesty aside I consider myself something of an expert on magpies and the folklore and superstitions surrounding them. Consequently I am able to authoritively confirm that the correct rhyme is, in fact,:
> 
> One for sorrow,
> Two for joy,
> ...


 
Phew.


----------



## Caveat (9 Apr 2009)

UptheDeise said:


> Also
> 
> Eight for a wish
> Nine for a kiss
> Ten for a time of joyous bliss.




...and wasn't it:

eleven for indie rock music
twelve for constipation
thirteen for relief and laxative jubilation?

(maybe I dreamt that)


----------



## rmelly (12 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Could you kindly explain how I am supposed to achieve that??


 
hair transplant? wig/rug/toupee?


----------



## Simeon (12 Apr 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> I'm seeing six different psychiatrists for my compulsive comparison shopping problem.


If there was a *bogof* deal doing the rounds ........ you'd only have to pay three of them. (Terms and condtions apply. These do not affect your staturtory rights to keep coming here until your bank balance is depleted and you've been retired to Bedlam). Lets hear from Smashbox. YEH!


----------



## Simeon (12 Apr 2009)

rmelly said:


> I thought tugging your forelock and saying 'I tug my forelock at thee' cancelled out the sorrow of seeing one?





baldyman27 said:


> Could you kindly explain how I am supposed to achieve that??


A word of caution here ......... leave your eye lashes/brows alone. Otherwise you will be entering the realm of _trichotillomania_.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Apr 2009)

Simeon said:


> If there was a *bogof* deal doing the rounds ........ you'd only have to pay three of them. (Terms and condtions apply. These do not affect your staturtory rights to keep coming here until your bank balance is depleted and you've been retired to Bedlam). Lets hear from Smashbox. YEH!


 
I'm sure theres a few people here who will be a shoulder to cry on for free!!!


----------

